# Cannondale CAAD 10 Weight



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am wondering what the Cannondale CAAD 10 weighs? I am looking at getting this with the 105 group in 52 cm Women's frame for my wife. I got her a carbon bike but it doesn't fit her exactly that well so we are going to get her a new one but she wants one that weighs the same or less... of course.

So....

What does a Cannondale CAAD 10 w/ 105 in 52cm weigh? 

Thanks!


----------



## chizhang001001 (Nov 17, 2013)

18 to 19 lbs


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

i'd say close to 19lbs, the 105 groupset is pretty heavy, and the wheels are going to be generic and heavy too. I'd go something with SRAM (RIVAL/FORCE) to lower the weight. and maybe work out a deal with the lbs to swap out the wheels. Unless the models with RIVAL/FORCE come with nicer wheels.


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

My 56cm CAAD10 with Force and Bontrager RaceLite wheel set was just over 17lbs with Shimano 105 pedals. Seat post was carbon and the saddle was Selle. I'm guessing with a great wheel set, carbon seat, carbon stem and bars, lightweight cassette and better pedals 15lbs would have been attainable. Titanium hardware would be nice too. 

The Cannonade frame sets are super light, any weight hindrence is solely found in the parts you buy to put on it.


----------

